# Sad news about Big Jim Greenemeyer



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

EAMotorsports said:


> Big Jim Rest in Peace
> 
> Sometime between 8:00am pacific Time and one hour ago Big Jim sat back in his chair and passed on. I could say a million things about JIm. Hard headed , grouchy, egotistic, funny, lazy, brillient, Loved science fiction, R.C cars and motors and a little red vet. He also loved his Mom, Sister and her family, and his Daughter and Granddauter, his best friends were Don Camblle, Tom Bowlin, and myself. He was a pain in the ass and I will miss him he was family.
> 
> ...


This is copied from RCCars.com Sad news indeed.

Rest in Peace.


----------

